# Fallout: New Vegas erstes Gameplay Video



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

*Hallo Ödland der Hauptstadt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich war gerade Im Interunter wegs und finde durch zufalle eine Fallout: New Vegas Gameplay video. Was ich keine von euch vor enthalten möchte.
Fallout: New Vegas - Vorschau-Trailer zeigt erste Gameplayszenen

Persönliche Anmerkung:

Es schaut fast so aus wie das allezeit geliebt Fallout 3. Aber mit feinen unter schieden. Wie PCGH schon mal berichte sind keine Schatten aus denn Mutanten zu sehen. Auch sonst sehe ich kaum gut Schatten. Der Sound und alles andre wir sicherlich wie im Fallout3 werden(hoffe).

Viel Spass beim video schon !​


----------



## Wendigo (8. Juni 2010)

In Deutschland wird das Spiel wieder beschnitten erscheinen, oder? Davon kann man ausgehen....

Ansonsten kann ich das nun mit en Schatten nicht sonderlich bewerten....Ich das nun ein Fortschritt?


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird das Spiel wieder beschnitten erscheinen, oder? Davon kann man ausgehen....



Man kauft sowas ja auch nicht in D, sondern in Ö. 
Passt auch viel besser zum Ö-dland.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

Oder auf eine Pachte warten^^

Bei Fallout3 wirde das automatisch uncut und ich rede von keinen Bloodpatche oder uncutpatche


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

Die deutsche Version ist uncut mittlerweile?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Version ist uncut mittlerweile?



Also wie ich in einen Patchenote gelesen habe Ja.
Frage mich aber nicht in welchen....einfach mal denn 1.7 drauf hauen !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Das sieht teilweise echt gut aus...teilweise wieder nicht...fand aber Fallout 3 echt gut muss ich sagen, nur das ich als Fallout-Neueinsteiger mit dem Pipboy nicht so klar gekommen bin...echt viele Funktionen hatte der...

Was echt klasse war...das man die chillige Mucke an machen konnte wenn man töten gegangen ist...total Psycho und cool gemacht.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juni 2010)

Naja, niemand dürfte ein Grafikwunder erwarten, Fallout 3 hat jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Aber im ernst, wen interessiert die Grafik? Ich will endlich durch eine neue Öde streifen, neue Leute kennen lernen, Missionen erfüllen, Stellen entdecken die eigentlich nichts mit dem Plot zu tun habe. Letzteres gabs ja bei Fallout 3 mehr als der Plot selbst her gab. 
Das Spiel ist einfach genial. Das waren schon Teil 1 und 2.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also wie ich in einen Patchenote gelesen habe Ja.
> Frage mich aber nicht in welchen....einfach mal denn 1.7 drauf hauen !



Na ich hab ohnehin die Össiversion, die war von Anfang an uncut.
Das wäre mir auch nix 2 Jahre zu warten, bis das Spiel entlich befreit ist vom deutschen Muschitum. 

Anyway ...
Fallout New Vegas werd ich mir auf jedenfall holen, auch wenns nicht von 
Bethesda kommt diesmal.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

Ob sie wohl Area 51 mit einbauen werden? Lustig wärs ja..^^


----------



## Kaktus (8. Juni 2010)

@Hugo78
Ganz ehrlich, ich hatte mir extra den Bloodpatch besorgt und hab ihn wieder herunter geschmissen. Das Gemetzel, herum fliegende Köprderteile.... sorry, das fand ich irgendwann einfach nur noch extrem nervig und öde, zumal völlig Sinnfrei übertrieben. Einer der wenigen Dinge wo mir die eingeschränkte Fassung besser gefallen hat. Am Besten wäre eine Mischung gewesen, nicht zu extrem aber auch nicht ganz ohne Schadensfeedback.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Man kauft sowas ja auch nicht in D, sondern in Ö.
> Passt auch viel besser zum Ö-dland.


 
Also nee - als Schweizer trifft mich das tief

Ich kaufe natürlich die S-Version...

 Passt auch viel besser zu Schwei(z)sstreibendem Gefecht


----------



## Fizban (8. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Version ist uncut mittlerweile?




Den Österreichischen  Patch 1.7 Kann man bei Bethesda runterladen. Habe die Deutsche Version von Fallout, damit hats geklappt und alles ist Uncut. Kann man aber auch drauf verzichten, ist wirklick etwas übertrieben....
*http://www.bethsoft.com/*


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2010)

Mir relativ egal wo und welche Version ich mir kaufe, bloody wirds schon werden, da helf ich zur Not nach.^^

Wenns wieder so umfangreich wie sein Vorgänger wird, ist das Teil ein Pflichtkauf. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Erkundungstour.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Am Besten wäre eine Mischung gewesen, nicht zu extrem aber auch nicht ganz ohne Schadensfeedback.



Darum gings mir persönlich auch am meisten, ich hatte zuvor die deutsche Fassung auf der XBox360 angespielt und so ganz ohne rockt es nicht.
Klar es ist übertrieben, und je etwas weniger täte dem Spiel auch gut, so vom Realismus her, aber ich habs lieber übertrieben drin, als komplett ohne.
Ebend auch, weil man sofort die Rückmeldung bekommt, Gegner XY ist Geschichte ... so ganz ohne Kopf. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also nee - als Schweizer trifft mich das tief
> 
> Ich kaufe natürlich die S-Version...
> 
> Passt auch viel besser zu Schwei(z)sstreibendem Gefecht



Oh, ja sorry. 
Natürlich muss es heißen, sowas kauft man in Ö oder S, nicht in D.  



Fizban schrieb:


> Den Österreichischen  Patch 1.7 Kann man bei Bethesda runterladen. Habe die Deutsche Version von Fallout, damit hats geklappt und alles ist Uncut.



Ah ok, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Hademe (8. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas werd ich mir auf jedenfall holen, auch wenns nicht von
> Bethesda kommt diesmal.



Wie des ist nicht von Bethesda?!?!?!
Auf dem Packshot ist sogar noch das Firmenlogo abgebildet.


----------



## Walt (8. Juni 2010)

Das Video sieht schon mal vielversprechend aus. 
Werd's mir auf jeden Fall holen...


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

Hademe schrieb:


> Wie des ist nicht von Bethesda?!?!?!
> Auf dem Packshot ist sogar noch das Firmenlogo abgebildet.



 Bethesda ist nur Publisher bei New Vegas. 
 Entwickler sind "Obsidian".

Die haben mit zb. _Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords_ und _Neverwinter Nights 2 _aber schon gute Titel abgeliefert, von daher hab ich da keine Bedenken.


----------



## Vhailor (8. Juni 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Bethesda ist nur Publisher bei New Vegas.
> Entwickler sind "Obsidian".



Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, den nahezu blind zu vertrauen. Vor NWN2 habe ich auch nicht viel von denen gehört. Aber das Spiel war echt nahe an Perfektion (für mich).

Ich muss endlich mal Zeit für Fallout 3 finden (ja...ich kam noch nicht dazu). Immerhin haben mich schon die Vorgänger dreistellige Stundenansammlungen gekostet.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. Juni 2010)

Fallout 3 fand ich anfangs etwas flach gegenüber Teil 1 und 2, aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Und mittlerweile find ich Teil 3 mindestens genauso gut wie die Vorgänger.


----------



## P@tC@sh (9. Juni 2010)

Hatte zur der Zeit noch eine X-Box,Original Spiel,unzensiert,in irgendeinem Kaff ca. 3/4 des Games war ein Typ den konnte ich wieder und immer wieder "anhauen",weiss nicht mehr genau,glaube etwas fragen und bekam immer/jedesmal etwas geschenkt,wie ein Cheat konnte ich mein "Zeugs" ins schier Unendliche auffüllen.Jemandem auch aufgefallen?----Fallout 4 wird super,besorge mir auf jeden Fall die unzensierte Version.Ich frage mich oft was die Leute für Phantasien und Vorstellungen haben gewisse Drehbücher oder in diesem Fall solche Games zu "schreiben".


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2010)

Ich werde hier wohl auch wie bei F3 auf UK Import setzen.


----------



## Nightfalke (9. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich echt auf den neuen Teil.

Den das Ende von Fallout 3 is echt mal gut gemacht vor allem weil beide Versionen gut gemacht sind 

Nicht so ein sch*** Ende wie bei Prince of Persia zb.


----------



## Kaktus (9. Juni 2010)

Grade das Ende bei Fallout 3 kam mir zu abrupt. Kämpfe mich da durch, wollte danach noch ein paar andere Orte besuchen und plötzlich kommt der Ab spann... fand ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## boerigard (9. Juni 2010)

Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist: Fallout: New Vegas wird ein Steamworks-Titel (also läuft nur über Steam):
Fallout: New Vegas PC Using Steamworks DRM - Shacknews - PC Games, PlayStation, Xbox 360 and Wii video game news, previews and downloads



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, den nahezu blind zu vertrauen. Vor NWN2 habe ich auch nicht viel von denen gehört. Aber das Spiel war echt nahe an Perfektion (für mich).


Hol dir Alpha Protocol. Deine Meinung über Obsidian wird sich schlagartig ändern (leider muss ich sagen ).


----------



## Kaktus (9. Juni 2010)

Oha... dan gibts kein Fallout Vegas für mich. Steam kommt mir nichts ins Haus.


----------



## Stricherstrich (9. Juni 2010)

Hab ich auch probleme mit aber ich werde es mir auf jedenfall holen Wie oder wann bleibt dabei offen.


----------



## Wendigo (9. Juni 2010)

Muss Steam eigentlich an sein, damit man ein solches Spiel dann spielen kann?


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Juni 2010)

Dann ist Fallout New Vegas für mich gestorben Steam ist der letzte Dreck....


----------



## Sight (10. Juni 2010)

So viel ich weiß, kannst du auch im Offline Modus zocken. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Steam? Ich hatte nie Probleme mit dennen...


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Juni 2010)

Sight schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, kannst du auch im Offline Modus zocken. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Steam? Ich hatte nie Probleme mit dennen...



Das ich die Usk Version nicht spielen will.


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

Sight schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, kannst du auch im Offline Modus zocken. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Steam? Ich hatte nie Probleme mit dennen...



Verkauf das Spiel mal. Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst bei Steam, gleich wie, 10 Spiele, davon sind aber 8 nicht dein Fall, und dann? Für jedes Spiel ein Account? Ach verdammt, auf Account 2 sind aber 3 Spiele drauf, die will ich aber einzeln verkaufen, und dann? 
Das ist einer von vielen Gründen die gegen den allgmeinen Trend zu solchen Dingen wie Steam sprechen. Wenn ich etwas kaufe, gehört es mir und ich will damit machen können was ich will. Ich will nicht durch den Hersteller eingegrenzt sein. 
UNd stell dir mal vor du bist unterwegs und hast grade kein Internet, willst aber spielen, was dann? Aktivierung ohne Steam? Geht nicht. Da hab ich ein Spiel für 50€ gekauft und kann es nicht spielen? 

Es ist schade das die Nutzer nicht mal 2m weiter denken und jeden Dreck mit machen. Eigentlich gehört schon jeder erschlagen der noch Spiele von Ubisoft kauft. 

Kopierschutz? Am Arsch. Würden die sich bemühen gute Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, wären die Preise nicht so extrem astronomisch, hätten die gar nicht so viele Probleme mit Raubkopierer. Auch bezweifle ich stark das die meisten Raubkopierer das Spiel kaufen würden wenn sie es nicht cracken könnten. 

Bequemlichkeit ist eine Sache, sich aber immer mehr beschränken zu lassen und das man die Kunden für dumm verkauft eine andere. Dabei ist es noch trauriger das sich die Kunden für Dumm verkaufen lassen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Verkauf das Spiel mal. Stell dir mal vor, du kaufst bei Steam [...]



Und wenn man eh noch niemals ein Spiel das einmal in der eigenen Sammlung gelandet ist wieder verkauft hat dann stellt sich diese Problematik nicht. : P


Davon abgesehen bringt Steam grad das "Bethesda Weekend".


----------



## Kaktus (10. Juni 2010)

@Ob4ru|3r
Ach, ist ja schön da es dich nicht stört. Ich verkaufe auch niemals ein Spiel, aber viele wollen es. Nur ist dir hoffentlich bewusst, das dir indirekt kein einziges Spiel am ende wirklich gehört? Was wenn EA in 5 Jahren aufhört zu existieren, Steam weg fällt, wie aktivierst du dann ein Spiel legal? 
Es ist schlichtweg eine Kundenverarschung die zu viele mit machen. Ein weiterer Schritt in die totale Kontrolle der Spielehersteller. Traurig. Sehr traurig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3r
> Ach, ist ja schön da es dich nicht stört. Ich verkaufe auch niemals ein Spiel, aber viele wollen es. Nur ist dir hoffentlich bewusst, das dir indirekt kein einziges Spiel am ende wirklich gehört? Was wenn EA in 5 Jahren aufhört zu existieren, Steam weg fällt, wie aktivierst du dann ein Spiel legal?
> Es ist schlichtweg eine Kundenverarschung die zu viele mit machen. Ein weiterer Schritt in die totale Kontrolle der Spielehersteller. Traurig. Sehr traurig.


Der Fall wurde bereits "geregelt" von Valve: Für den - nicht eintretenden - Fall das Valve bankrott geht und steam damit für immer off geht (was nicht passieren dürfte da laut Pressemitteilung das fünste Jahr in Folge mit mehr als 100% Wachstum) passiert folgendes: Valve stellt Unlocks für sämtliche erworbenen Spiele zur Verfügung, die die Spiele von der Steam.exe entkoppeln, man kann die dateien ja eh längst auch auf Discs zur sicherheit speichern, insofern sehe ich in Kombination mit dem Unlock kein Problem.

Und doch, die Games, vielmehr die Lizenzen, gehören MIR. ich habe lediglich keine Befugnis diese weiterzugeben/weiterzuverkaufen, genau dem habe ich mit den Steam-Abonementvereinbarungen ja zugestimmt, aber so lange es Steam als Plattform gibt sind die mir gegenüber verpflichtet mir das Spielen der erworbenen Lizenzen zu ermöglichen. Ausnahme stellen Betrugsversuche, sprich Cheaten, dar, dann blockt Valve natürlich bestimmte Multiplayer-Games - selber schuld in dem Fall.


----------

